# String touching your nose at anchor



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

I was wondering how important is it to have the bow string touch your nose at full draw (anchor). I use a peep and when I’m at full draw the string is about ¼” short of my nose. Also, at full draw, my bow arm is straight and I don’t have a slight bend at the elbow. 

I’ve tried shooting with my elbow bent a slightly and the string touches my nose but it feels awkward to me...slightly bent elbow not the string.

I ask this question because it seems the majority of pros I see pictures of seem to have the string touching some part of their nose at anchor.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

It just provides another check point for your form. It is nice to have, but not critical. If your draw length is on the short side, you could lengthen it so that the string touches your nose with your elbow straight. However, if it would make your draw length too long, don't do it. I don't suppose you can shorten your D-loop enough to make up the difference?

By the way archers with long draws and short ATA length create angles that make nose contact difficult. With target styles and longer ATA, most do touch the nose.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

erasmu said:


> It just provides another check point for your form. It is nice to have, but not critical. If your draw length is on the short side, you could lengthen it so that the string touches your nose with your elbow straight. However, if it would make your draw length too long, don't do it. I don't suppose you can shorten your D-loop enough to make up the difference?
> 
> By the way archers with long draws and short ATA length create angles that make nose contact difficult. With target styles and longer ATA, most do touch the nose.


How is shortening his loop gonna make his string touch his nose? :noidea: Shortening your loop will and should only change your anchor slightly. Which will not move the string to his nose.


----------



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

erasmu said:


> *It just provides another check point for your form. It is nice to have, but not critical.* If your draw length is on the short side, you could lengthen it so that the string touches your nose with your elbow straight.


That's what I thought. I did think about changing my bow's draw length (26") but I think it would feel "weird" to me. Also, the bow's draw is not adjustable so I would probably need to get new cams.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

It is just another reference point to help duplicate each shot. Nececessary, maybe or maybe not. If you are shooting 300's not, if you're not maybe, it's up to you to decide.

It sounds like you have already made your decision.


----------



## ahinNC (May 27, 2002)

Everyone is correct in that it gives you another reference. You can probably get away with not touching when shooting on level ground as long as you keep your head in same position time after time and always anchor in the same place. But when outdoors with bad footing shooting up/down hill and across hills etc., it becomes almost impossible to keep your head in the same position. By touching the corner of your mouth and tip/side of nose to the string it keeps your eye centered on your peep/scope/pins....of course you have to anchor the same each time. Its hard enough to do with all of the references especially tough without. Hope this helps.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

Maybe you could get a nose implant


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> How is shortening his loop gonna make his string touch his nose? :noidea: Shortening your loop will and should only change your anchor slightly. Which will not move the string to his nose.


My thought was that if he lenghtened his draw length slightly and it became borderline long, shortening the D-loop might take up the extra. Lengthening the draw might get the string to his nose.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha,
using your nose gives you another point of reference (anchor point). I have (3) tip of my nose, jaw bone and my peep.
try moving you peep a little higher to bring your string to your nose.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

I was reading john dudley website & he talks about having it on the side of your nose . I tried it I got more steady & feels alot better .


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I have a big nose and even with a 41" bow do not get the string to my nose. Shot 300 26x Vegas this week so I don't feel disadvantaged. (with an Allegiance)
I use to touch my nose but to do it my draw length was too long. I would shoot a 300 Vegas about twice a year. Since shortening my draw (and losing nose contact) I get on average about 1 a week. (best was 4 in a row)
I don't have a problem with people touching the front of their nose, but I don't find it an advantage.


----------



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

Marcus,

I think my situation is similar to yours. My bow is 41” ATA (Conquest 3) and for me to touch my nose with the string, I would need to lengthen my draw by ½ to ¾” or bend my bow arm that amount. I tried this longer draw on my other bow and it felt uncomfortable. I thought when I switched to my C3, the longer ATA would have allowed me to have the string touch my nose. :sad: 

It would be nice to have that extra anchor point but since it would be uncomfortable for me to achieve, it’s nice to know that others are successful without it.


Oh, and to Hawaiian Archer, 

Mahalo for the peep suggestion but when I switched to my Conquest 3, I did raise my peep about ¾’s of an inch from my other bow. But I had done this to allow me to shoot out to 100 yards.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

stamper1924 said:


> I was wondering how important is it to have the bow string touch your nose at full draw (anchor). I use a peep and when I’m at full draw the string is about ¼” short of my nose. Also, at full draw, my bow arm is straight and I don’t have a slight bend at the elbow.
> 
> I’ve tried shooting with my elbow bent a slightly and the string touches my nose but it feels awkward to me...slightly bent elbow not the string.
> 
> I ask this question because it seems the majority of pros I see pictures of seem to have the string touching some part of their nose at anchor.


When I changed to a slightly bent elbow, it did feel very awkward for a while, but it really improved my shooting. Whether the string is touching or along side, I think it is a good check to have. :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

stamper1924 said:


> Marcus,
> 
> I think my situation is similar to yours. My bow is 41” ATA (Conquest 3) and for me to touch my nose with the string, I would need to lengthen my draw by ½ to ¾” or bend my bow arm that amount. I tried this longer draw on my other bow and it felt uncomfortable. I thought when I switched to my C3, the longer ATA would have allowed me to have the string touch my nose. :sad:
> 
> ...



Where do you anchor?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

If you wear glasses I would suggest that you try laying the string along the right side of you nose (for right handed shooter) as it will allow you to see thru the glasses closer to the center of lens.
String on the tip of the nose is great if you don't wear glasses.
Either way it gives you a third reference point.


----------



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

I tried shooting with my bow arm slightly bent today. With the slight bend I easily touch the string to my nose and I also have the string touching the corner of my mouth. It feels a little uncomfortable not to have my bow arm fully extended but I’ll give this a try if it will help me improve in the long run.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Problem with a bent arm is that if you use your release aid well you run the risk of tendonitis in the elbow. Also a straight arm is stronger as it requires far less muscle use than a bent arm does.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

stamper1924 said:


> I tried shooting with my bow arm slightly bent today. With the slight bend I easily touch the string to my nose and I also have the string touching the corner of my mouth. It feels a little uncomfortable not to have my bow arm fully extended but I’ll give this a try if it will help me improve in the long run.


If that is the case then lengthen your draw some.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not a crucial thing. It just helps form.

I keep the string on my nose, and its made me alot moe accurate than when i used a kisser button.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> If that is the case then lengthen your draw some.


You have to be careful doing that. 
If you lengthen your draw you can end up moving your release elbow past teh line of force. This introduces tension in the release arm and hand and will reduce stability. 
Even lengthening 1/8" is enough to make my scores vary 3-4 points on a Vegas round. 
If he is anchored on his jaw bone then lengthening would be unwise.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Marcus said:


> You have to be careful doing that.
> If you lengthen your draw you can end up moving your release elbow past the line of force. This introduces tension in the release arm and hand and will reduce stability.
> Even lengthening 1/8" is enough to make my scores vary 3-4 points on a Vegas round.
> If he is anchored on his jaw bone then lengthening would be unwise.


True......BUT if he is bending he elbow to bring the string to his nose....he is also moving his anchor slightly. There is no way to keep your anchor in the same spot...not shorten your draw AND bend your elbow. Something has to change either the draw length or the anchor point.

He can also play with his loop length to adjust his anchor back to where he likes it.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

I do agree with lengthening the draw instead of bending the elbow.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Problem with a bent arm is that if you use your release aid well you run the risk of tendonitis in the elbow. Also a straight arm is stronger as it requires far less muscle use than a bent arm does.


Any proof of this?

I have been shooting tournament archery for 26 years with a bent arm and have had no tendinitis.:wink:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Tendonitis is can be caused by a sharp fast movement of the joint. 

Did you see

"you run the risk"

Which doesn't mean because you have never had it that it is not a risk. 

You are at a risk of dying from Skydiving. If you have been skydiving for 26 years doesn't mean the risk is suddenly not there. 

PS. I had tendonitis caused by a bent bow arm. So yes, it is real.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Marcus said:


> Tendonitis is can be caused by a sharp fast movement of the joint.
> 
> Did you see
> 
> ...


Did you not see my wink?:wink:

I thought maybe you would tell me I was not working my release well.:tongue:


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Dunno, you could be a dirty puncher for all I know.   :zip: :tongue:


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
Stamper did you try anchoring further back on your jaw bone? I anchor on the back corner of my jaw bone, you may have to lengthen draw a little this should bring your string back a little the reach your tip of nose. (IMO)

Good luck and hope to see all of you AT'ers in Los Wages for the WAF!


----------



## stamper1924 (Nov 6, 2007)

Actually I just went to my pro shop yesterday and they had a cam that was ½ an inch longer (26.5”) and they switched it out for me. That seems to be the solution. I shot some in my backyard and it feels a lot more comfortable (arm extended), anchoring at the corner of my jaw and string touches my nose. 

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

stamper1924 said:


> Actually I just went to my pro shop yesterday and they had a cam that was ½ an inch longer (26.5”) and they switched it out for me. That seems to be the solution. I shot some in my backyard and it feels a lot more comfortable (arm extended), anchoring at the corner of my jaw and string touches my nose.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions.


Awesome, glad you got it all figured out. :thumb:


----------

